# CS to CZ-EMY or SAC or some other station



## margo (Dec 29, 2015)

We are traveling from LCH to SLC via SL, CS and CZ. We are using AGR points. Which station should I book to for my connection to the CZ? Thank you.


----------



## BCL (Dec 29, 2015)

Can you even book that? All I get is an error.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Dec 29, 2015)

margo said:


> We are traveling from LCH to SLC via SL, CS and CZ. We are using AGR points. Which station should I book to for my connection to the CZ? Thank you.


I'm guessing SAC would have the most hotels nearby unless there's one in EMY I don't know about (I was there but I forgot). You might be able to book hotels in San Fran using the Thruway Bus but I'm guessing those hotels would be expensive and hotels in Sacramento are cheaper (Northern Californians please chime in).


----------



## margo (Dec 29, 2015)

It looks like I can book LCH to EMY, spend the night in EMY and book EMY to SLC. I haven't called AGR yet, though. I think if I spend the night in EMY, it starts a new zone anyway. Is that right?


----------



## BCL (Dec 29, 2015)

I looked and it's certainly possible to go LCH-EMY or LCH-SAC on the SL and CS. However, try to book anything east of that on the CZ and the published routes either use the San Joaquin and buses or can't book at all. There doesn't seem to be a published route that goes northbound CS to eastbound CZ that I can find. Sounds like it's locked out because it would require an overnight stay.


----------



## TiBike (Dec 29, 2015)

Sacto has cheaper hotel options, including a couple of Motel 6s that are a $5 Uber ride away. You'd also have time in the morning to see something. Emeryville has hotels within a cheap Uber ride too, but it'll cost more and there's not much opportunity to sightsee given the timing. Unless you want to head for the City and enjoy the nightlife. You might not even need a hotel room then .


----------



## BCL (Dec 29, 2015)

It doesn't sound as if it's possible to do this except as a two-zone and then a separate one-zone. I suppose it would be nice, but possibly this was locked out just to prevent some long rewards trips?

I'm not sure about a cheap ride to anything around Emeryville that's inexpensive. There are some cheap places top stay in Berkeley or Oakland, but I wouldn't exactly recommend them. They would be in questionable neighborhoods at night when you'd arrive.


----------



## greatcats (Dec 29, 2015)

I don't know if this would suit your purposes, but I have read on this forum that Davis, CA. Is a nice place to lay over.


----------



## chakk (Dec 29, 2015)

There are hotels very close to the Sacramento station, as well as to the Davis, Calif station and Emeryville, Calif station. My own preference would be to choose Davis over Sacramento or Emeryville, if you plan on connecting the next morning to the eastbound CZ to Salt Lake City. But that CZ segment would require a separate AGR ticket, since there is no official published route between Lake Charles, LA and Salt Lake City, UT. And the arrival in Salt Lake will be in the wee hours of the morning.

You might want to consider getting from Lake Charles to New Orleans via alternate transportation, and then take CONO and CZ to SLC via Chicago.


----------



## BCL (Dec 29, 2015)

chakk said:


> There are hotels very close to the Sacramento station, as well as to the Davis, Calif station and Emeryville, Calif station. My own preference would be to choose Davis over Sacramento or Emeryville, if you plan on connecting the next morning to the eastbound CZ to Salt Lake City. But that CZ segment would require a separate AGR ticket, since there is no official published route between Lake Charles, LA and Salt Lake City, UT. And the arrival in Salt Lake will be in the wee hours of the morning.
> 
> You might want to consider getting from Lake Charles to New Orleans via alternate transportation, and then take CONO and CZ to SLC via Chicago.


Certainly Davis is more walkable than Emeryville or that part of Sacramento (especially at night). The station is really close to lodging options that should be more or less affordable.

Yeah - it seems really odd that it's not a published route. However I'm wondering if the OP's idea of a trip is point to point transportation or a longer route to maximize point value (while still possible) and see the country.


----------



## margo (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you all for your advice. Our plan is for a round trip LCH/SLC. If I have it figured correctly, LCH to EMY,etc. for a bedroom will be 40,000 points, EMY to SLC for a roomette will be 15,000 points. I will pay (voucher) for SLC to DEN then at DEN switch to a bedroom to CHI & on to NOL for 25000 points and pay for NOL to LCH since we have to spend the night in NOL. This comes to 80,000 points, I think. I don't like arriving SLC at 3 am, but going SLC to LAX, the CS arrives LAX at 9 pm and SL departs at 10 pm. I don't think 1 hour will be a guaranteed connection. Does all of this sound correct? I like to have a plan before I call Amtrak/AGR. I have found that you guys give better advice than an agent. Thank you very much. By the way, this trip is in March, but I want to book it before AGR changes the point system. Thanks again.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 30, 2015)

The Starlight#11 to Sunset Ltd.#2 connection @ LAX is Guaranteed.

If #11 happens to run late you may be either bustituted or put on a San Joaquin/Ambus from Sacramento to LAX.

Also note that due to track work the Sunset Ltd.#2 will be leaving LAX @ 4pm. beginning this week for a few months, so the alternate transportation is a sure thing till the track work is complete!


----------



## margo (Dec 30, 2015)

After staying on the phone with an agent for over an hour, I booked our trip. I had it all figured out until she told me about the BLACKOUT DAYS. We're going 1 week later. Between blackout days and having to travel on the SL (3 times a week) it was a real challenge. But the agent, Cindy, really tried hard. So we're going LCH to DAV, DAV to SLC, SLC to NOL on the CZ and CONO and NOL to LCH. Thank you for all of your help.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice trip, were envious!

And as was said, you'll really enjoy Davis, its one of my favorite Towns in California which has many such places!


----------



## tomfuller (Jan 1, 2016)

I'll give you a wild idea that would take an extra day. Continue on the CS northbound all the way to Klamath Falls (KFS). It arrives in the morning.

Rent a car in K-Falls and drive up to see Crater Lake. Return the car in K-Falls and hang around until the southbound CS arrives at 10PM.

Sleep on the train arriving in Sacramento about 6:15AM. You have nearly 5 hours in daylight to see Sacramento before getting on the CZ to SLC.


----------



## winterskigirl (Jan 6, 2016)

AGR doesn't allow a connection in Emmeryville with the Coast Starlight and California Zephyr. For some STUPID reason they only allow the connection in Sacramento. Just thought you should know about that.


----------



## willem (Jan 7, 2016)

> AGR doesn't allow a connection in Emmeryville with the Coast Starlight and California Zephyr. For some STUPID reason they only allow the connection in Sacramento. Just thought you should know about that.


Although Sacramento is the only Amtrak-approved transfer point, many people have suggested buying coach tickets for Sacramento-Davis and Davis-Sacramento as a small price to pay for a nicer experience waiting.


----------



## ain't no Metroliner (Jan 12, 2016)

winterskigirl said:


> AGR doesn't allow a connection in Emmeryville with the Coast Starlight and California Zephyr. For some STUPID reason they only allow the connection in Sacramento. Just thought you should know about that.


I have an AGR trip booked with a connection from the California Zephyr to the Coast Starlight at Emeryville. Or are you only talking about from the CS to the CZ?


----------



## tricia (Jan 20, 2016)

willem said:


> > AGR doesn't allow a connection in Emmeryville with the Coast Starlight and California Zephyr. For some STUPID reason they only allow the connection in Sacramento. Just thought you should know about that.
> 
> 
> Although Sacramento is the only Amtrak-approved transfer point, many people have suggested buying coach tickets for Sacramento-Davis and Davis-Sacramento as a small price to pay for a nicer experience waiting.


FWIW, I just now booked an AGR redemption, southbound CS to eastbound CZ. I asked to transfer in Davis, said I was willing to pay for a ticket between SAC and Davis if needed, but the agent booked the Davis transfer as part of the AGR redemption.

It'll be different after the system changes 1/24, but I thought anyone considering last-minute zone redemptions this week might want to know.


----------



## willem (Jan 20, 2016)

Good! There is no reason why that shouldn't be allowed. I just hope the agent doesn't get chastised because someone notices it.

Of course, if the Coast Starlight is late, you will want to monitor the situation and be prepared to get off in Sacramento rather than miss your connection. If the Starlight is late, I'd suggest talking to the conductor and see if he or she can notify the Zephyr conductor that you will board in Sacramento, and be prepared to call Amtrak if there is any hesitation. You don't want the Zephyr conductor marking you as a no-show, especially if you have another leg after the Zephyr on the same ticket.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 20, 2016)

I have booked similar CS to CZ connection in April with Sacramento as the connection point and then added coach tickets to and from Davis. This past week I traveled on the CZ through Davis and now have decided I prefer to actually get off the train in Sacramento and wait their for the CZ. I cancelled my Davis coach tickets. I know it was just a view from the train but I did not see that I would have better food or waiting conditions in Davis. I have been in Sacramento station and will take my chances there.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 20, 2016)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> I have booked similar CS to CZ connection in April with Sacramento as the connection point and then added coach tickets to and from Davis. This past week I traveled on the CZ through Davis and now have decided I prefer to actually get off the train in Sacramento and wait their for the CZ. I cancelled my Davis coach tickets. I know it was just a view from the train but I did not see that I would have better food or waiting conditions in Davis. I have been in Sacramento station and will take my chances there.


Sometimes the view from the train is not the same as boots on the ground!

Trust me, Davis has lots more to offer than Sacramento ( except for the Rail Museum)including good food, a beautiful ex SP Station with a friendly agent and the scenery in a beautiful little California College town. YMMV


----------



## BCL (Jan 21, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I have booked similar CS to CZ connection in April with Sacramento as the connection point and then added coach tickets to and from Davis. This past week I traveled on the CZ through Davis and now have decided I prefer to actually get off the train in Sacramento and wait their for the CZ. I cancelled my Davis coach tickets. I know it was just a view from the train but I did not see that I would have better food or waiting conditions in Davis. I have been in Sacramento station and will take my chances there.
> ...


If the wind and temperature conditions are just right, there's the smell of the cows from the research dairy.

https://localwiki.org/davis/Essence_of_Davis


----------

